# Lost password for Belkin Router



## guitardave78

Hi there i have forgotten the password for the web interface for my belkin highspeed g wireless router, how can i retrieve it?


----------



## crazijoe

There should be a reset button on the router somewhere.


----------



## Immortal

crazijoe said:


> There should be a reset button on the router somewhere.


There is on almost routers. But you must hold it down for an espically long time to restore it to the factory defualt.


----------



## Amnesia_180

Check your belkin manual.
But yeah, if you just run the Setup Disks again (if that is how you set it up last time) that will ask you to retype your information etc.

If not, hold down the Reset button for 2 minutes (or whatever specified in your manual). It will say that the power button will flash once it has factory reset or something like that.

Amnesia


----------



## johnwill

My Belkin says 5 seconds resets it to factory defaults. I hold it for a little longer. :wink:


----------



## batty_professor

Just because no one has mentioned it, name by default should be "admin". And so is the password.


----------



## Amnesia_180

With the belkin guidebook way of setting up a router (i have set up two in the past for my parents friends), the setup asks for a username and password. If you just connect ready to go without setting up the control panel etc it will still be admin and admin.


----------

